# It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games



## bripat9643 (Sep 27, 2017)

Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.

It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games​
_Allan Jones, CEO of Hardwick Clothing and Check Into Cash payday loan company, announced on Tuesday he is through with sponsoring the wardrobes and advertising on the NFL. 

Hardwick Clothing is America’s oldest suit maker. 

In his statement Jones said, “Our companies will not condone unpatriotic behavior!” 

The Times Free Press reported: 

Two years ago, Cleveland, Tenn., businessman Allan Jones was proudly showing off his newly acquired Hardwick Clothing-brand suits by providing the wardrobe for NBC’s on-air talent during the network’s broadcasts of NFL football games. 

But after NFL players and coaches challenged President Donald Trump and many took a knee during the national anthem played before their games over the weekend, Jones said he is through sponsoring the wardrobes or advertising on stations that air the National Football League. 

Jones, CEO of the payday lending chain Check Into Cash and owner of Hardwick Clothes — America’s oldest suit maker — tweeted his criticism and change of heart Tuesday._​


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 27, 2017)

Never heard of them. Don't stop though, cons everywhere are in great need of something to validate their beliefs. 

Carry on half-soldier.


----------



## Dim Bulb (Sep 27, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> 
> It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games​
> _Allan Jones, CEO of Hardwick Clothing and Check Into Cash payday loan company, announced on Tuesday he is through with sponsoring the wardrobes and advertising on the NFL.
> ...



snowflakes.


----------



## Confounding (Sep 27, 2017)

I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.


That's because you DON'T GET IT WHAT REAL AMERICANS THINK.

You live in a LIBERAL BUBBLE and NONE OF YOUR FAMILY OR FRIENDS ARE REAL AMERICANS.


----------



## Dim Bulb (Sep 27, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.


Conceivably this is just a smart marketing move by this company.  They know there are hyped-on-the-internet-crazoids who will buy nothing but their product because they "took a stand."  I hope that they are that smart and cynical and not just some more snowflakes.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's how it's going to work, the liberal media will do it's absolute best to pretend everything in fine and they will refuse to address stories about sponsors pulling out of the NFL until they are forced to do so. Idiots in the leaderless democrat party will remain silent and continue to lose elections.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

A payday loans scammer is the new republican hero


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 27, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.
> ...





Let me guess, you think that you're the "real American".


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 27, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...





Of course you do.

Carry on, "real American".


----------



## Aldo Raine (Sep 27, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> A payday loans scammer is the new republican hero




  Ironic isn't it, but look at the leader of their party for more reference on scammers.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

The greasy loan shark that bought this failing suit company paid a measly $1.9 million.  The NFL is resting easy tonight.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 27, 2017)

Odd how liberals absolutely have no problem setting out to target someone like Bill O'Reilly by assaulting his advertisers and get him removed off the air but mock a conservative effort to do the same. 

Interesting. Typically hypocritical.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 27, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > A payday loans scammer is the new republican hero
> ...




Pffffft.No one on the planet can touch the Clinton Foundation for scamming.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2017)

I am trying to boycott all sponsors, but it's a lot.

My VISA card would be very difficult to exchange because it's tied to my bank.

Proctor & Gamble makes so many brands of personal items I use it would be almost impossible to boycott them.

But I can boycott McDonald's where, until recently, I've been eating once or twice a day.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 27, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> The greasy loan shark that bought this failing suit company paid a measly $1.9 million.  The NFL is resting easy tonight.


Look at the snowflakes focusing on the irrelevant.

What else can they do when 60% of America despises their position on this issue?


----------



## Confounding (Sep 27, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> That's because you DON'T GET IT WHAT REAL AMERICANS THINK.
> 
> You live in a LIBERAL BUBBLE and NONE OF YOUR FAMILY OR FRIENDS ARE REAL AMERICANS.



I gave 6 years of my life to the U.S military. I guess that counts for nothing next to my opinion that we have much bigger shit to worry about.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Sep 27, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




  Bbbbbbbut Clinton


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Odd how liberals absolutely have no problem setting out to target someone like Bill O'Reilly by assaulting his advertisers and get him removed off the air but mock a conservative effort to do the same.
> 
> Interesting. Typically hypocritical.


The conservative efforts are just so damn laughable.  Remember when Starbucks cups weren't Christmassy enough a couple years ago? 

So dumb.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The greasy loan shark that bought this failing suit company paid a measly $1.9 million.  The NFL is resting easy tonight.
> ...


Call your bluff, that's what.  It's a strategy that's been working wonders against Trump's policy goals so far.  Go ahead, stop watching Football.  Sucks for you.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 27, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> 
> It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games​
> _Allan Jones, CEO of Hardwick Clothing and Check Into Cash payday loan company, announced on Tuesday he is through with sponsoring the wardrobes and advertising on the NFL.
> ...



Trump should tweet this, give him some great advertising for free and promote the decision.  

God Bless Mr. Jones.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2017)

And the middle of America get's a deeper color of red. Your racist, uneducated, deplorable idiots and don't understand the awesomeness of hating your country!

So the democrat platform in 2020 is going to be...

Kneel during the anthem.
White people are racist.
Conservative women only vote because a man told them how to.
God is dead.
Abortion is caring.
Government knows better than you what you need in healthcare.
Communism isn't so bad.
Democratic socialism isn't like Venezuela, Seriously. Way different.
When it snows, rains, get's hot, get's cold, wind blows, wind doesn't blow or whatever it looks like outside is global warming. And the solution is your tax rates are too low.
Tax cuts make people poor.
The rich are killing you.
That guy that give you a job is a racist and ripping you off.
Only one kind of life matters, and you know if you aren't in that group.
Illegals are just like you.
Not wanting illegals here is racist. Of course everything is racist.
You're just too dumb to understand how all of the above is actually better for you.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> ...


Why do you think Jones did this?  His company is failing, and a publicity stunt is probably the only way to keep the doors open through Christmas.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 27, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You have proof that his company is failing?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 27, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Odd how liberals absolutely have no problem setting out to target someone like Bill O'Reilly by assaulting his advertisers and get him removed off the air but mock a conservative effort to do the same.
> ...



Talk to Target.

"The swift and fierce blow-back from consumers against the company's liberal activism hit the company – hard. _Business Insider_ reports:

_The boycott cost the company millions in lost sales and added expenses. Shopper traffic and same-store sales started sliding for the first time in years after the blog post, and the company was forced to spend $20 million installing single-occupancy bathrooms in all its stores to give critics of the policy more privacy._

_[...]_

_Sales fell nearly 6% in the three quarters after the post compared with the same period last year, and same-store sales have dropped every quarter since the post._

A petition rebuking Target's new policy was signed by over 1.4 million people, who accused the retail giant of putting women and children at risk in order to promote their liberal agenda.

The anti-Target movement gained even more momentum in large part due to corporate watchdog group 2ndVote. The conservative group launched an #AnywhereButTARGET campaign in November, asking conservatives to cast their second vote with their wallets by abstaining from the store."

Conservatives Boycotted Target After Trans Bathroom Policy Stunt. That Boycott Cost Target BIGLY.

*Conservatives Boycotted Target After Trans Bathroom Policy Stunt. That Boycott Cost Target BIGLY.*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


They filed for bankruptcy and were purchased by a greasy loan shark for nothing.  That doesn't scream success.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 27, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



The suit company?

He bought it in bankruptcy a few years ago, for pennies (relatively). It's been failing for decades.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2017)

My son is at Walmart and he called me to ask me if I wanted something.

I told him to get soup, but not Campbell's Soup.

Eventually, these companies are going to notice.

But I may send them an email to speed up the process of them catching on that shitting on the American flag is bad for business.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 27, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Are you rubes boycotting these hundreds of stores too? Toys R Us files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, stores closing after holidays?


All closing in 2018.  Note that Target is not in the article.  Comparatively, a 6% loss is fantastic.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2017)

I never heard of them either.  Where did they advertise?  Mayberry?  Hooterville?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 27, 2017)

*Conservatives are more than holding their own on boycotts.

#DumpKelloggs: Liberals: 1, Conservatives: 2*

In late 2016, Kellogg’s decided to shoot itself in the foot by proactively cutting advertising ties with Breitbart over the values of the news agency failing to mirror the values of the cereal giant. In the fallout of the public relations war, however, it wasn’t Breitbart that was left licking its wounds. 

While Breitbart was able to continue to get advertising from other sources, the company that profits off of sugary cereals fattening up America’s children came across as slightly out of touch with the values of its own consumer base. 

While Kellogg’s denies that Breitbart’s Twitter campaign, #DumpKelloggs, has anything to do with its 53 million dollar loss in the fourth quarter of 2016, common sense says otherwise.

Scoring the Growing Absurdity of Political Boycotts: Liberals vs. Conservatives - OpsLens

*Trump Brand Products Soar: Liberals: 1, Conservatives: 3*

To be fair, I’m just going to lump all Trump products that have been boycotted by leftist groups since the election into one point on the scoreboard for conservatives. First it was Nordstrom, who discontinued the Ivanka Trump clothing line. Not long after, the First Daughter’s brand skyrocketed to the top of sales in several categories, to include the number one best-selling perfume on Amazon. Despite being the highest-priced women’s fragrance on the site’s top 20 list, it currently sits at number two in popularity. Meanwhile, Nordstrom’s stock figures spiked in early February but rebounded with higher than expected numbers this month.

Following the National Organization for Women’s Twitter campaign #StopTrumpWine, Trump Wine reportedly went from being fully stocked to sold out at all but two Wegmans grocery stores in the entire state of Virginia. Trump bought the vintage in 2011 and gave it to son Eric to manage. By the way, Trump hotels appear to be doing just fine, judging by the lack of stories to state otherwise.

*Best of the Rest:*

Advertisement

The Under Armour CEO publicly supported his president’s economic plans for the country before caving to the bullying effect of leftist media to avoid losing their roster of liberal celebrity athlete spokespeople. *Advantage:* *Liberals*

Following Target’s public statement in support of transgender bathroom sharing in June of last year, an American Family Association petition gathered over 1.5 million signatures in addition to Target’s stock crashing to the lowest levels since 2014. Since the political stunt, the company has lost an estimated $15 billion. *Advantage: Conservatives*

The Christian-friendly fast food chain already notorious for being closed on Sundays, Chick-Fil-A, had their best single day of sales ever after supporters rallied in the face of leftist calls to boycott the brand following their position on gay marriage going public. Even _Huffington Post_ couldn’t avoid reporting on the fact that the boycott backfired, with one store notably having to close its doors early after running out of chicken. *Advantage: Conservatives*

Starbucks has been no stranger to political controversy. They’ve tried everything from removing Christmas from their cups during the holiday season to awkwardly implementing their Race Together campaign in which they urged their baristas to engage with customers on race relations when most people just wanted a cup of coffee. Then came President Trump’s refugee policies. Following a pledge to hire 10,000 refugees from terror-prone Middle Eastern countries, a Yougov BrandIndex survey showed that potential consumers of the brand dropped from 30% to just 24% while actual sales transactions dropped 2% nationwide. *Advantage: Conservatives*


----------



## MaryL (Sep 27, 2017)

Funny blacks used to moralize about boycotting x y or z cause. Boycotting is GOOD, it cuts both ways. let's boycott the NFL or their sponsors. Put the shoe on the other foot, BOYCOTT the NFL and their sponsors.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.
> ...


How would a Russian stooge know what a REAL American thinks?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 27, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Never heard of them. Don't stop though, cons everywhere are in great need of something to validate their beliefs.
> 
> Carry on half-soldier.


Ya and you don't  have a face beautiful enuf to be worth  $2000


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 27, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of them. Don't stop though, cons everywhere are in great need of something to validate their beliefs.
> ...



Now that's funny.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 27, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Look up the good the bad and the ugly 50 yeaes later  on youtube 
Theres homes now where that scene was shot


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 27, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



You mean where Blondy kills the three bandits and captures Tuco? A neighborhood now? 

"Goddamn you all to hell".


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 27, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Here's how it's going to work, the liberal media will do it's absolute best to pretend everything in fine and they will refuse to address stories about sponsors pulling out of the NFL until they are forced to do so. Idiots in the leaderless democrat party will remain silent and continue to lose elections.



Money is leaving the NFL which means it is leaving the networks that own the media. The media knows which hand feeds it. The side that is standing with the kneeling and spitting is not the money side.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2017)

Snowballing quickly


----------



## Dim Bulb (Sep 27, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Snowballing quickly


Yup. Snowballs are indeed made out of snowflakes.  Lots of them.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 27, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> I am trying to boycott all sponsors, but it's a lot.
> 
> My VISA card would be very difficult to exchange because it's tied to my bank.
> 
> ...



McDonald's once or twice a day?!? Don't boycott Lipitor.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 27, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.


`
It doesn't take much to excite and outrage, simplistic, weak minds.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 28, 2017)

A payday loan company?  That's a con Trump should admire.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 28, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> A payday loan company?  That's a con Trump should admire.


Trying to make the type of business the issue is what a scumbag would do.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > A payday loan company?  That's a con Trump should admire.
> ...



Coming from you that's not surprising.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

Payday loans?

The guy should be in jail, not advertising on the NFL


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

I will never buy another Hardwick suit!

They are trying to destroy the NFL...Bastards


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 28, 2017)

Just remember......nearly every leftist snowflake is pushing to transform the USA into Venezuela....even if they don't realize it (surprising, huh?)
Escape from Venezuela: Colombia border crossing mobbed as starving citizens flee

Venezuela is what happens when good men do nothing to stop deranged, lunatic leftist lemmings.

The lawlessness......the human suffering.....the destruction of cultures....
It's all fun and games to them.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> 
> It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games​
> _Allan Jones, CEO of Hardwick Clothing and Check Into Cash payday loan company, announced on Tuesday he is through with sponsoring the wardrobes and advertising on the NFL.
> ...


Our First Amendment is first, not second.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 28, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.




True. NFL was dieing without the help.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Not to split hairs, but it had already begun.

Consumers - FANS - influenced this company to pull those ads and support for the NFL. Had fans not begun protesting by the millions, burning their season tickets, burning their memorabilia, demanding refunds from Satellite TV for 'NFL ticket' they probably would have kept on with 'business as usual'. Seeing the fans begin to hit the NFL's 'bottom line' they wanted no part of that and stepped up, taking the side of consumers / fans.

Still, good for them. Thanks for the news!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Just remember......nearly every leftist snowflake is pushing to transform the USA into Venezuela....even if they don't realize it (surprising, huh?)
> Escape from Venezuela: Colombia border crossing mobbed as starving citizens flee
> 
> Venezuela is what happens when good men do nothing to stop deranged, lunatic leftist lemmings.
> ...



Republicans are pushing to transform the US into Somalia


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 28, 2017)

do we need, daytime drama ads?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 28, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Never heard of them. Don't stop though, cons everywhere are in great need of something to validate their beliefs.
> 
> Carry on half-soldier.


Validate what belief, exactly? Patriotism? Respect for this country / the national anthem?

A new poll shows 58% of Americans oppose the NFL's protest. Insulting America's beliefs are what partially helped Democrats lose over 1,000 elections, to include the Presidency recently. Please - keep it up. It has worked so well for you / Democrats.

;p


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

It is a tough decision to make....

Should I buy a Hardwick suit or watch an NFL game?

What time is kickoff?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Never heard of them. Don't stop though, cons everywhere are in great need of something to validate their beliefs.
> 
> Carry on half-soldier.



  Are you still shaming the Christian Isaac Newton?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of them. Don't stop though, cons everywhere are in great need of something to validate their beliefs.
> ...




  Haha true. A sign of insanity is they keep trying the same thing over and over.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.
> ...



Yes, referring to the overpaid, uneducated players themselves who started all this...of course....agreed


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.



I do as well, I’m not sure why players being paid millions of dollars a year to entertain think they are oppressed.  

There lesson to others should be, if you work hard, practice and apply yourself everyday, set goals, you can make good in this country. At least their example of getting there has showed that.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> 
> It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games​
> _Allan Jones, CEO of Hardwick Clothing and Check Into Cash payday loan company, announced on Tuesday he is through with sponsoring the wardrobes and advertising on the NFL.
> ...



  the NFL has been a force for leftism for decades. Like the Democrats, they have simply overstepped now in exposing themselves. They watch the Emmys and think "hey of all the best and richest people hate Trump and America then let me jump on the bandwagon". More millionaires against Trump. 

    I have to keep saying this...we do not have a government problem so much as an institution problem. We can root the marxists out of government but they remain in our institutions like vile infections waiting to reinfect.

  The answer is to buy nothing NFL. That is the vote you have in this battle.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are pushing to transform the US into Somalia



I'm sure you feel your parroting, baseless one line retorts are impressive....don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.
> ...



They are not protesting their plight in life but the plight of all blacks

The easiest thing for a millionaire to do is say....I got mine, who cares about anyone else?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans are pushing to transform the US into Somalia
> ...



Why do you want the US to be like Somalia?

No government, open access to guns, completely free market


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.
> ...



  Good point! A man who gets paid millions to simply toss a ball around like a nine year old kid...has a complaint? But then again look at Hollywood...you see the same thing. 
  America...land of oppressed millionaires!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2017)

DOTR said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> ...



Was the NFL support for hurricane relief leftism?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> They are not protesting their plight in life but the plight of all blacks
> The easiest thing for a millionaire to do is say....I got mine, who cares about anyone else?



Then why aren't they spending some of those MILLIONS helping blacks rather than buying up mansions like baseball cards and throwing lavish parties night after night?
Too busy snorting and lefting?

You make it sound like we're still in the 1800's.  Do you have ANY clue how many black millionaires there are in this country today?   Obviously not.   Don't blame the right for self inflicted wounds.

Yeah, they "care" about the plight of blacks....it's obvious


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 28, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Yes, referring to the overpaid, uneducated players themselves who started all this...of course....agreed


`
I'm referring to the extremist right wing, trump supporters and religious right. Sorry.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 28, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, referring to the overpaid, uneducated players themselves who started all this...of course....agreed
> ...



Your reference would be misguided.    The PLAYERS started this.    Sorry.

I realize you've been programmed to hate Christians, Conservatives, Trump, America etc....
Yet, you're never really sure why.  If only you could think.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Why not teach youth that hard work, goals and perseverance pays off, like it did for them instead of sending a message that you are oppressed and will never get any where.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Watch all the snowflakes whine that this is fascism.  It won't be long now until the owners ban players from taking the knee.  However, I doubt you will ever see them admit it.
> 
> It Begins. Owner of Historic US Clothing Company Pulls Ads from NFL Games​
> _Allan Jones, CEO of Hardwick Clothing and Check Into Cash payday loan company, announced on Tuesday he is through with sponsoring the wardrobes and advertising on the NFL.
> ...


"Historic us clothing company".....one nobody's heard of.....


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I still think this entire controversy is an unbelievably stupid waste of time and energy.
> ...


I believe you just made a statement that it was TOO HARD for you to boycott all those companies that are sponsors of the NFL and you want to talk about real Americans?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Target's doing just fine.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Funny blacks used to moralize about boycotting x y or z cause. Boycotting is GOOD, it cuts both ways. let's boycott the NFL or their sponsors. Put the shoe on the other foot, BOYCOTT the NFL and their sponsors.


Nothing wrong with boycotting.  No one says not to boycott.   In fact, boycott all you want.   Enjoy.


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 28, 2017)

I liked him even way back when he played Meathead in _All In The Family_.


----------



## Reasonable (Sep 28, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Odd how liberals absolutely have no problem setting out to target someone like Bill O'Reilly by assaulting his advertisers and get him removed off the air but mock a conservative effort to do the same.
> 
> Interesting. Typically hypocritical.


Dittobrain still doesn't know why Bill OReilly was fired.
Funny shit.


----------



## Reasonable (Sep 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The greasy loan shark that bought this failing suit company paid a measly $1.9 million.  The NFL is resting easy tonight.
> ...


So glad you're out of the closet with your abhorance to the first amendment.
The truth will set you free.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 28, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The greasy loan shark that bought this failing suit company paid a measly $1.9 million.  The NFL is resting easy tonight.
> ...



64% to be exact


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 29, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The first amendment doesn't allow me to have an opinion about scum who despise the American flag and the National anthem?

Does it allow so-called "white nationalists" to march in Charlottesville?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The 1st A. allows you to express whatever feeling you may have about anyone, as long as you do not attack them with lies (calumny  can be punished civilly) or violently.  Of course people must be careful in how they express themselves, otherwise they can find someone's fist on the end of their nose.

Fortunately the vast number of Americans are civilized, and understand that people such as bripat are not; we who are civilized do not attack or threaten haters like him, we tolerate their disgusting and deplorable behaviors no matter how unsavory they may be.

As to the question above, of course the neo nazi, white nationalists, neo fascists and antifa have the right to express their hate, but not violently; nor can they do so by carrying weapons or wearing masks.  They must abide by the necessary permits and restrictions a local community can impose in its efforts to make such events peaceful.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 29, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Odd how liberals absolutely have no problem setting out to target someone like Bill O'Reilly by assaulting his advertisers and get him removed off the air but mock a conservative effort to do the same.
> ...


Or she doesn't care....it's ok to sexually harass women perhaps?


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


ROFL!  You actually believe you are "civilized" and "do not attack and threaten" me?  You're the lowest of the low when it comes to personal attacks.  You're also dumber than a cockroach.

You and the other cockroaches have made it clear that you do not believe people expressing what you call "hate" have the right to express their views.  You're a lying asshole.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Thanks once again for proving my point that you're *déclassé * and uncivil + cannot comprehend the written word, a result of you biases. 

Your claim of censorship is refuted in my very post, i.e. "*of course the neo nazi, white nationalists, neo fascists and antifa have the right to express their hate*" as you have in this most recent rant you posted.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Sorry, turd, but you and all the other snowflake douche bags defended ANTIFA to the hilt when they were beating people over the head with bicycle locks and clubs.  You also defended BLM when they killed cops.  You defendedBerkeley when it refused to allow conservatives to speak on campus.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I defended none of the above.  I understand that Coulter and other agent provocateurs create a risk when they choose to speak to large and diverse crowds, and that city mayors have a duty to protect people and property.

Coulter seeks publicity, she is no different than the Kardashians in that respect.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



First you claim you did none of the above.  Then you make an excuse for censoring Coulter.  You're dumber than a fucking cockroach.  Just like every other snowflake in this forum, you did exactly what I said.


----------

